# Harlequin Rasbora vs. Betta



## Spgrooms (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a great big red betta that is living with it's other tank mates right now(look to sig) and I was wondering about when I move up to college putting in some more schooling fish with the fish I currently have, and I would like to know if anyone has had problems with bettas living with Harlequin Rasbora? I am also thinking about Cory cats, Ottos, White Clouds, Neon Tetras, and Swordtails.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

swords almost need a species tank as they can get pretty territorial. 
My white clouds are aggressive towards my glolight tetras and every once in a while chase the platies.
Neons and cardinals generally leave everyone else alone as do cories and ottos. Ottos however need a good source of algae or a good feed of algae tablets.
Cories are slow feeders and need sinking food(Shrimp pellets). Bettas like shrimp pellets and like to pig out.
I don't know anything about rasboras. I think I would stick with the cories myself but they can grow quite large especially peppers and the albinos. 
Anything that is going to torment the betta needs to be ruled out and anyhting the betta will attack needs to be ruled out.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

bettas get along with sig fish. Also gets along with angels, guppies, and platy's. Maybe i've been lucky by getting a chill betta. and Chill tankmates. was more worried about fin nippers


----------

